# College World Series 2019



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My Hogs are headed back to Omaha this week. It's wild that half the teams in the CWS are SEC schools - and 3 of those 4 are from the SEC West.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

My Red Raiders are representing again. #WreckEm


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> My Red Raiders are representing again. #WreckEm


I watched bits and pieces of their super regional series. Not sure how I feel about that artificial turf baseball field. :lol:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

And 2 more SEC teams eliminated in the Super. Wish my Vols could get back to Omaha. I think I we will under Vitello.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Woo pig


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > My Red Raiders are representing again. #WreckEm
> ...


Have you seen Houston's baseball field? Weirdest thing I have ever seen. At least Texas Tech sort of resembles a baseball diamond.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


Yeah, I'm not a fan of it either, but I understand it. Hell, even the massively rich Longhorns are playing on it now.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

My guess is that Texas Tech and Arkansas will be playing each other on Monday, but you never know. #WreckEm


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Ware said:


> My Hogs are headed back to Omaha this week. It's wild that half the teams in the CWS are SEC schools - and 3 of those 4 are from the SEC West.


Broke my boy's heart when y'all beat Ole Miss. And it was a pure beating both games.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Woo Pig Sooie!! Go Hogs GO!!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Wow...that sucked being an Arkansas alum!

@Spammage I guess one of us survives after Monday. :?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Wow...that sucked being an Arkansas alum!
> 
> @Spammage I guess one of us survives after Monday. :?


Yep, today was painful. Even if Tech beats Arky on Monday, I don't think they have the depth in their pitching staff to make it out of the losers bracket.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

If anyone is in Omaha for the tourney let me know, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

#WreckEm!

Sorry about your hogs boys.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Spammage said:


> #WreckEm!
> 
> Sorry about your hogs boys.


Good luck the rest of the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> #WreckEm!
> 
> Sorry about your hogs boys.


Losing two one-run games was definitely tough to swallow.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Wreck Em, Tech!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anyone notice that striping in the outfield over the weekend? My dad even called me to ask how they do that.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Red Raiders still swinging it. Michigan needs to start having flashbacks of the 3 game sweep in Lubbock earlier this year.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm thinking whoever is in charge of editing the local news website isn't the biggest sports fan. So close.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

My red raider are killing it......Raider Power!!!!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Going to be an interesting watch for me tonight. I was a student trainer on the baseball team at The Citadel, while a cadet in the early 90's, and two of the players I took care of are today really successful coaches. One is Dan McDonnell at Louisville, and Chris Lemonis at Mississippi State. They play each other in prime time tonight. One survives and advances. The other packs for a flight the next day. Both phenomenal men, and coaches.

I've had a crowd of friends from that team at The Citadel that's been out there since Sunday, and they've had a blast.


----------

